# I need your betta pictures!



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

As a few of you may know, I'm building a betta website that will have a store for my stock and other things for sale along with information and articles on bettas. The thing is, since I can't usually take photos I think are nice enough to use on my website, I need a bit of help! So, if you wouldn't mind, please put pictures of your fish that you would be fine with being displayed on this thread. I will credit you (unless you request otherwise) and put the pictures in a gallery section and throughout the site where I can use them. The higher the quality of the picture the better, and extra credit for breeding pictures, pictures of fish with diseases, and pictures I can use as headers (long, high quality).

Thank you.


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

this is atlas


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This is Dumbo
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15258


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

More pics to follow ;-)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Photobuckets not workin for me so this will be the last one tonight :-(


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Feel free to use any or none of these pictures.  I do have a couple of pictures of popeye that are pretty clear, which I will post on the bottom.


































































Popeye pics


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, I have more pictures, especially of the white guy. Let me know if you'd like any more. ^_^ I also have some of my DSVT, who is pretty but has a deformed dorsal. I'd be happy to post pictures of him, though.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Keep them coming! 

The more pics, the better. Seriously, please, share as many as you can or would like to. It gives me more to choose from.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15201&pictureid=96025

Here's an example of a partial EE. Also, if you are looking for pictures for tail type examples, this betta, Snowbird, is an HMPKEE.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Sushi. Congrats on your site, can't wait to see it. If you decide to use the picture no name needed.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks again guys. A lot of these will work really well.

Please keep posting them!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, if you say you want as many as I wanna give... I'm always happy to show off my fish haha. 









For the record, this fish is not a plakat, he is a longfinned VT with a nutrition deficiency. (he's healing up now that he's on better food)

















































This is a picture of a blowout in his dorsal. It's hard to see, but if you look, you'll see a round little hole from how hard he was flaring.

































That's a giant female in the sorority, btw, not a male. ^_^

























































Caught him working on his bubblenest ^_^


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Pooter never flares and is always relaxed so hard to get a good fin shot but this is the clearest picture I've gotten of him ever lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

One more


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

cowboy - is that Montana?! I remember when he was brand new and all torn up. Holy WOW what an amazing recovery!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Seki said:


> cowboy - is that Montana?! I remember when he was brand new and all torn up. Holy WOW what an amazing recovery!


That's Stetson. I didn't think Matt would be interested in Montana but here he is


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I can only post one at a time I hope aqua bid is ok?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's his other side longer. ( don't know if it will post longer tho)


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a Horizontal photo


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1384138410
Sorry should've just linked you. It's one so yea


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

cowboy said:


> That's Stetson. I didn't think Matt would be interested in Montana but here he is


Still an amazing recovery!!! He looks awesome!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cowboy should post before and after pictures for Matt's site. JMO


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Cowboy should post before and after pictures for Matt's site. JMO


Here you go


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple old photos of mine you are free to use. 


















(in the spawn tank the jar was holding the female)


















(another spawn tank set-up)









Tailbiting









Quirky marble female who was actually the cellophane female in the spawning tank photo









Community betta










Looking back all I can say is man did I waste a heap of money on splendens!

All I ask is that you just upload the above images to your own photobucket account/site etc. as I don't want them hotlinked.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Tail biting/Shredded tail


Fin Rot






The next two pictures are the same fish.













Sorry if the pictures are really big!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks so much everyone. Lots of these will work fantastically.

LBF, you're welcome to post some pics of your wilds (just note the species for me, please). I want to show people that there are more then just splendens out there. 

Pictures of tank mates and plants (please include the species so I don't have to guess) would be awesome too. Keep it up!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

WHY IS THE PHOTOBUCKET APP NOT WORKING!!! Lol

I was able to get one decent picture


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## Vfowler (Aug 3, 2013)

His name is Fish. Original, I know.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Example of a Wal-Mart betta


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Halfmoon betta


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Here are a few of my boys 

Fiyero


Gaston




He had a bout with some mild fin rot, the first pic is before it progressed, second is just before I started him on a salt water treatment





Gilligan  Good picture of a beard if you need one


And this is my baby, Yoshi - a before and after. First pic is the day I got him Oct 14, the next is a month later Nov 18.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This pic is a little blurry but the fish is pretty.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

(Tons more to come!)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm gonna stop right here.. Will finish tomorrow..Photobuckets messing up again :-( Through with about 1/3 of the pictures BTW so be expecting more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks again, guys! 

Just FYI, the pics ao and Niece shared are good examples of what I'm looking for for headers.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

You're welcome to use any pictures I have posted of my fish, tanks and plants. To many to switch to this thread but you are welcome to any of them.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Probably my favorite picture that I've ever taken of Merlin.









Sadly, I don't have any particularly good ones of my plakat betta, Dragoon.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a good picture of ovaries.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, that'll be great.

Thanks so much guys. I still need more, especially of females on different tail types, and photos I can use as headers.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You can use my baby albino if you want


If you are game enough you can trawl through my photobucket and take what you need...lol I really need to go through and get rid of what I dont want on there
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/map130/library/?sort=3&page=15
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/map130/library/bettas?sort=3&page=1
http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/map130/library/Fighting fish?sort=3&page=1


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That albino is super neat. I want to see how he(?) turns out. Do you have any good flare pics of a traditional plakat, male and/or female that you could post?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol all baby bettas are boys to me
Ive got some trad pics but they arent the greatest, no good full flare pics. Bought back memories going through the pics haha. The marble probably isnt the best example of a trad so dont know if you want to use him or not















[/URL]

These are the only decent trad girl pics I have, only one flaring pic but shes a mess


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's a flaring picture


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

And a better one


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's one I like with plants


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Oops there's a hand in the picture


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Matt,

Would you be interested to sell IALs on your website?

If yes, I am looking for ways to distribute as I am selling them as well. 

Hope we can work something out.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, these are awesome. There's still a bunch of things I need... Disease pics, fin types (females especially), etc...

clementchee, could you send me a pm about it? I am interested.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You could use any of my pics if you want Matt.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, all so pretty


----------



## maybi (Jan 8, 2014)

Feel free to use Chuck as model! He loves having his picture taken!
If you needed one with fin rot for a disease the last picture he has it, its a little blurry though


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey I have some pictures for you to look through. you have my permission to use them too. =) here is the link of all of my Betta pictures and other fish too. 

http://treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/40975650


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Tree said:


> Hey I have some pictures for you to look through. you have my permission to use them too. =) here is the link of all of my Betta pictures and other fish too.
> 
> http://treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/40975650


Looking at the photo of the tanks with all the anime figures underneath... I feel like we should be friends  I'm pretty sure the exact same Axel figure, that is still in it's original box, on display in my living room 

ANYWAYS, I'll take up the opportunity to show of some of my "babies" and some of the gorgeous bettas that have shown up at my work. No need for credit if you use any of my photos, I just really like showing them off 

Before/After of Panther Lilly. When I bought him, I have no idea why his tail was eaten(?) away in a symmetrical fashion, but it has fully grown back now.














Kalec - The betta I suspect was born without a dorsal fin.














Gajeel my dragonscale delta








Gray Fullbuster's before and after shots. This marks day 8 that I've had him. Going from a completely white body to black scales starting to cover each side

























He looks blue-ish in the last picture due to the light hitting him at just the right angle - he kinda glows blue then lol


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

And a few randoms that are at work right now. (sorry, they're all in cups, so the pictures are not fantastic) Last picture of the orange betta is my newest addition as of today lol
































































This is a fish that is currently over-coming bloat (or SBD?) in the store. He's a fighter. You can see the bubble (clear patch) right before his tail.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG I want!!! 8D but sadly, cannot have. too many bettas and tanks already. XD


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sathori said:


> Looking at the photo of the tanks with all the anime figures underneath... I feel like we should be friends  I'm pretty sure the exact same Axel figure, that is still in it's original box, on display in my living room



Buahahaha everyone loves Axel. XD and nice how it's in the original box


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Tree said:


> OMG I want!!! 8D but sadly, cannot have. too many bettas and tanks already. XD


Haha I knooow. I almost bought the yellow/blue VT today, but the orange one had my heart  And my husband will kick me out if I would buy them all xD


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Tree said:


> Buahahaha everyone loves Axel. XD and nice how it's in the original box


haha yeah, I'm glad I married a comic book/video game nerd. It allows both of us to display our collections. Axel is actually his. Ironically, he use to be a B-Boy (breakdance/hiphop instructor at one point) and they called him Axel, which was just mixing up the letters in his name, Alex. Anyways, our living room displays a vast variety from Spiderman, Batman, World of Warcraft, Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, MMPR, Sonic the Hedgehog, etc.
My Dark Link sword is proudly displayed between my two betta tanks actually xD


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sathori said:


> haha yeah, I'm glad I married a comic book/video game nerd. It allows both of us to display our collections. Axel is actually his. Ironically, he use to be a B-Boy (breakdance/hiphop instructor at one point) and they called him Axel, which was just mixing up the letters in his name, Alex. Anyways, our living room displays a vast variety from Spiderman, Batman, World of Warcraft, Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, MMPR, Sonic the Hedgehog, etc.
> My Dark Link sword is proudly displayed between my two betta tanks actually xD



its good to have the same tastes. Awwwwesome!!!! do you have a picture of your tanks next to the sword?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Tree said:


> its good to have the same tastes. Awwwwesome!!!! do you have a picture of your tanks next to the sword?


I have a picture in the "Before/After pictures" thread in the Betta Photos section. It's not a very well lit picture, my Dark Link sword is on the bottom, behind my cat xD The other two swords are my husband's, one he used in his wushu classes, the one in the red sheath was given to him by the dance company he taught breakdance/hiphop for.
My sword has since been moved up to the middle slot in the rack so my cat would stop hitting it and causing it to tilt every time she hopped up to visit Panther Lilly.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121840&page=35

The table was originally bought to display all of our World of Warcraft mega block sets, but the cat found it really fun to throw things off and I'd find Stormwind scattered across the apartment.


----------

